# Really bad horse bite



## horsexquad

pics in video


----------



## redneckprincess70

Ouch!! 

Bad horse, no cookie for you!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

ouch!! the only time i got bit it was my fault......not to self never reach into your horses mouth(near the teeth) to pull hay off the bit. but all i got was a blood blister....and again OUCH!!


----------



## Honeysuga

Dang! That looks brutal.


----------



## laceyf53

yea...I had that happen! Except to my left boob! and it was on Easter Sunday and I had to go to the hospital. Not very much fun....


----------



## Allison Finch

When I was hunting with Bijou Springs hunt in Colorado, The horse belonging to one of the whips reached down when she was tighening the girth, and bit her ear OFF!! She had it reattached at the hospital. 

Bad horses!! Yeah, but we love them anyway.


----------



## redneckprincess70

laceyf53 said:


> yea...I had that happen! Except to my left boob! and it was on Easter Sunday and I had to go to the hospital. Not very much fun....


 
I would not have wanted to explain that one!!  Double ouch!!


----------



## mom2pride

Allison Finch said:


> When I was hunting with Bijou Springs hunt in Colorado, The horse belonging to one of the whips reached down when she was tighening the girth, and bit her ear OFF!! She had it reattached at the hospital.
> 
> Bad horses!! Yeah, but we love them anyway.


YOWCH!!!! Now that would have hurt!!!

To the OP...that so had to have hurt...ouch, right in the muscle!!! :shock:


----------



## starlinestables

OUCH!!! I had one look like that on my arm... I was tiny thing back then and the stupid mare had my entire arm in its mouth.. Now I know better.

A horse bites me, he gets punched in the face or kicked in the ribs. A horse only bites me ONCE...


----------



## speedy da fish

I have scars...


----------



## horsexquad

Allison Finch said:


> When I was hunting with Bijou Springs hunt in Colorado, The horse belonging to one of the whips reached down when she was tighening the girth, and bit her ear OFF!! She had it reattached at the hospital.
> 
> Bad horses!! Yeah, but we love them anyway.


That makes me feel better!! wow!


----------



## NAYRiders12

ouch 
ai got kicked in my thigh by my horse and he had shoes on. I got a really bad cut and bruise
and again ouch


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Wow! I third the ouch!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

eeek! thats gotta hurt!! My minis enjoy using there teeth on me. One time, my gelding decided my hair looked better down so he took hold of my hairtie(along with a chunk of hair) and just riped it out:shock:


----------



## jesredneck98

And I thought I was the only one who had to explain when I came home why I was holding my bood. I got bite in the right one. It looked alot like your leg for a long time. It hurt thats for sure but I was more upset that she did it than anything. I do feel like to was a bit my fault also. I have always been told that if you are bitten you have 3 second to punish them for it but I couldn't try to really hit her in the nose cause she threw her self in the corner of the stall so I had the hose in my hand I soaked her from head to toe. Darn the animals we love.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

OUCH! I've only been bit by a horse once, and I don't think I'd wish it on my worst enemy. I was 12 and volunteering at the racetrack and I ducked under the stall guard to throw hay and the little witch grabbed me by my back and FLUNG me through the air. She didn't break skin, but my entire back was this hideous purple, green and black mass for weeks. I swear I'd rather break a bone then endure a full frontal horse bite! :? Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## GoldRush

Had my finger nipped, but never got truly bit...my sister did, tho...OUCHIEWAWA!!! She had just fed her three horses, and noticed that the hay she fed had mold. She raced up to the first horse, a 3yr old Arabian filly, and grabbed the hay bag from the wall. The filly, being the youngest and bottom of the herd, immediatly reared her head back, and lunged, biting my sister's upper arm HARD...my sister said it was actually comical...the look on Jezebel's face when she started biting down, rwealizing who she was biting, the eye roll and look of sheer terror on the filly's face as she realized she was in B_I_G T_R_O_U_B_L_E now! The bite left a huge bruise, almost black in color, that took a good month to start to lighten in color...there is still a knot of tissue that will take a very long time to break up...lesson learned? Don't take food away from Jezebel!


----------



## AKHorseeGal

Haven't had a bad one yet but have avoided many. I'm too quick for them. :lol: Unlucky though, x


----------

